

Clojure Quick Start Guide - jaf12duke
http://measuringmeasures.blogspot.com/2010/01/clojure-quick-start-guide.html

======
ghotli
I just went through this myself and it was a pain. This is how I eventually
got emacs, clojure, leiningen, swank-clojure, and slime set up. It goes a bit
further than Bradford's guide does and goes about it slightly differently.

[http://thoughtadventures.blogspot.com/2010/01/setting-up-
clo...](http://thoughtadventures.blogspot.com/2010/01/setting-up-clojure-repl-
with-emacs-and.html)

~~~
raju
Here is another tip for those who are upgrading from swank-clojure 1.0 (to
1.1.0) - [This is on the Mac, it worked seamlessly on Windows]. Swank-clojure
creates a .swank-clojure directory under your home. For some reason when
upgrading it could not delete that directory. So even though swank-clojure
1.1.0 uses Clojure 1.1 and Clojure-Contrib 1.1 my repl would always start with
the previous version.

Wiping out that directory (.swank-clojure) and then upgrading using ELPA from
within Emacs did the trick for me. This is only useful if you tend to run a
standalone repl for learning/experimenting and are not using leiningen (or the
clojure maven plugin). If you have a project setup that you are/want to use
read on...

Instead of trying to get swank-clojure to have the correct jars in its class-
path, just create a dummy project using lein new <dummy-name> and update the
project.clj file to have the latest clojure (and contrib) jars. Start a swank
server using "lein repl" (or is it "lein swank") and connect from emacs.

@ghotli - Just read your blog post - I did not think of using "lein new
<project-name>" and swank-clojure-project together. Thanks for the tip.

